
The Legacy of Firefox OS - benfrancis
https://medium.com/@bfrancis/the-legacy-of-firefox-os-c58ec32d94f0
======
smush
This is a great article. I'm of the opinion that if Firefox OS can be released
on a <$50 smartphone with wimpy specs, that will be some short term barebones
profits, but help the ecosystem long term in a big way.

Cheap for new developers or developing countries (or those of us that just
can't stomach a >USD350 phone, much less >1k!) to obtain, which can spur app
building, app build tooling, the whole ball of wax.

~30 apps in the KaiOS store? That could be a next gold rush to get the low-
hanging fruits for apps, flashlights, XMPP clients, book library databases,
freemium Pokemon Pikachu clones, and more.

I would purchase a KaiOS smartphone today if they actually existed and start
working my way into the platform. Based on this article, the closest I could
get is the JioPhone 2 which has a full QWERTY keyboard.

------
doublepg23
I implore anyone interested in The Web, Operating Systems, project
design/management etc, the mobile space...just about anyone really to read the
original Story of Firefox OS and this follow up.

